# New Moderators...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

With the surge of new users, a few jerks, and the expectation of more users, we have added 2 more moderators. They are BigP, and LilBigTonka, and here's a message from our new mods:

<HTML>
<embed src = "http://www.xtranormal.com/players/jwplayer.swf" width = "500" height = "350" allowscriptaccess = "always" allowfullscreen = "true" flashvars = "height=350&width=500&file=http://video.xtranormal.com/highres/20090227/c5e84a70-04df-11de-8c2b-001b210ae39a_2.flv&image=http://video.xtranormal.com/highres/20090227/c5e84a70-04df-11de-8c2b-001b210ae39a_2_0.jpg&searchbar=false&autostart=false"></embed>
</HTML>


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:haha::haha::haha:That is freakin hilarious!!! Congrats to both of them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish i could see that video at workie :disappointed:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

thats funny stuff LET HER EAT !!! HAHAHA


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If it wasn't for the jerks, you wouldn't need Mods. Kinda like if it wasn't for crime, you wouldn't need the police. LOL

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You mean we added two more lackies


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well all in all we could have handled it pretty easy as we were, but this addition will give me and steve the chance to keep working on other stuff and not have to police the forums near as much.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha!:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i look like a stud in that vid :haha:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a 'stache AND im a cop. no bueno


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

congrats guys!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

BigP said:


> i have a 'stache AND im a cop. no bueno


LMAO!! BigP you look like the cop from the village people in that clip


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

*HOLD ON A MINUTE!!!! *Why didn't I get my own introduction video...... wait...... I guess I did.



hahahaha

*Welcome aboard guys! Proud to have ya here!*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You deleted yours......................   BBWWAAHAHAH


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sure you're saving it for that special moment....


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats guys...After watching that video I feel this forum is very conservative. It feels great.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

mwhahaha. i finally watched this. these type videos make my life (more)complete!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... did you notice the stain on lilbigtonka's coat?  haha! And you def. have a 1980's molester mustache going on there.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

that vid is funny :haha: Congrats guys


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

That was hilarious! congrats guys!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was gonna kick this one back to the top for the new folks to see but it looks like the video is gone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess they dont save them that long?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no idea why I saved this on my pc. 

video :: New Mods video by dgates - Photobucket


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha::haha: I am sooo glad you did :haha::haha:OMG My side hurts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA! :haha: :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice ending!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

huh. i have no sound at work =( somebody narrate!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Keep your nose clean or we will have to send you back to HL where all they do is let her eat.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

and dont start no **** wont be no ****


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

that's awesome! lol :haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll thought that was funny........ you should see the others!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sadly, i have thought about it once or twice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... the little dance is the best.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:haha:bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's some funny chit right there.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG........:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

hahaha^^^ thats pretty good!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha Good Stuff


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't care who you are, that's funny.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Ohhhh you newbees should have seen some of the original ones hahahaha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Now that is FUNNY!! ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW! That is some kinda funny!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:hahaude OMG you are killin me That hurts to laugh that hard


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha thtats funny no doubt but dude that dance has got to go. not cool at all lol haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

STOGI said:


> Ohhhh you newbees should have seen some of the original ones hahahaha


I still have them.............................. :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ post em^^^ come on man post em


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah..... There not appropriate.. haha.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> nah..... There not appropriate.. haha.


 **** they must be bad cause this wasnt even in the smo section:haha:


----------

